# Cone yarn for sock knitting



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if they buy sock yarn by the cone, and if so, where do you get it? I have lots of skeins, but can't find a place to get sock yarn on cones. I am looking for the wool / nylon blend in particular. It may not even produced on cones for this particular blend, but thought I would ask other machine knitters.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have sock yarn on cones, it is wonderful, but I haven't been able to find any self patterning yarn on a cone (not that I need any)

I can't tell you where to get it, but I can tell you what to look for. 

Forsell SuperSoftware. 4ply. 60% wool 40% nylon. Wears like a pigs nose. I have this in off white, green, red and purple. 

I've also found Kroy 3ply on a cone - but very seldom. I think I might have 2 cones of that, again in plain colors.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Wears like a pigs nose

That's one I haven't heard before!! Will have to remember that!


----------



## oystergirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I use Webs Franklin Sock yarn. Good wear, reasonable price. Only comes in natural, but dyes beautifully !


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

I found some recently, but cannot find the link right now. I will try to find it at lunch. I believe it was natural, so I could dye sock blanks.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

"Wears like a pig's nose" it is, it does not fit like a glove anymore. Love the nose expression.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I heard a reference to Web's Franklin Sock yarn the other day. Sounds like it's a yarn I must try. I want to use it on my Circular sock machine.
Rhonda


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's a link to the Web's Franklin sock yarn on cones (undyed)

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/A6851465-EEFA-4EF6-A2AE-A3F6C1BA87A4/productID/F58CB379-A54F-474B-98CC-E0F836455CD0/


----------



## PatCollins (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been thinking of ordering from this company.
http://www.yarniapdx.com


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Found it! This is what I have. The washable sock yarn is called Mermade plus. Hope it helps.

The coned mermade yarn would be $36.00 per pound. We don't have it on our website, but if you'd like to place an order by phone that would work, or we could send you a paypal invoice, or you could order something else on our website and say in "special instructions" what you'd actually like and we can make the adjustments on this end. Would any of those work for you?
Thanks for your interest,
Julia

Blackberry Ridge Woolen Mill
(608) 437 3762


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

tjmartinez2010 said:


> Found it! This is what I have. The washable sock yarn is called Mermade plus. Hope it helps.
> 
> The coned mermade yarn would be $36.00 per pound. We don't have it on our website, but if you'd like to place an order by phone that would work, or we could send you a paypal invoice, or you could order something else on our website and say in "special instructions" what you'd actually like and we can make the adjustments on this end. Would any of those work for you?
> Thanks for your interest,
> ...


Those are pretty, and a good price. Would the coned yarn be only for the single colors?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

if you belong to the sock machine knitting group there is a
woman in Canada who imports the Opal line and sells it at a discount to members. SHe has beautiful sock yarns by the ball and some of them on cones.

[email protected]


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Just purchased a couple pounds of Franklin yarn. All I've done so far is knit sock blanks for grandsons to dye with kool-aid. Dyes great. The yarn is definitely natural or cream color before dyeing.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Lydia, some of the reviews say the Franklin yarn - ready to dye - is hard and scratchy - has that been your experience?


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Lydia, some of the reviews say the Franklin yarn - ready to dye - is hard and scratchy - has that been your experience?


It's hard to tell. Sock blank is double strand so not too supple. Will know more when I get knitting single strand. I do know it is not the softest but when you are knitting for 6 grandsons, two of which are big footed teenagers, you can't be too choosy.


----------

